# Sears 316.794970 blower wont start



## bantam21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Sears 316.794970 handheld blower with a Zama C1Q-P26A carb that wont start. I've cleaned the carb thorougly and reassembled it. I've got the carburetor loose w/fuel lines attached and gas is definitely going into and through the carb but I dont see any gas leaving the hole when primer is pressed. My question is this...when the primer bulb is pressed, should gas come out if the hole in the engine side of the carb (so it can go into the cylinder)?? If so...why wouldnt it be doing it!?

Thanks, 

Jim


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.The primer is supposed to pull gas from the tank,purge air from the carb and then return to the tank.It does not squirt gas into the carb throat.Make sure the filter in the tank has not broken off the fuel line which is a common problem.If the lines are old and brittle,replace them.Are you sure the spark plug is good and has spark when pulling the starter?Here is a diagram of the fuel line routing if you need it.Hope this helps.


----------



## dcirclef (2 mo ago)

Hey USMC...if you ever see this, THANK YOU for the fuel line diagram! David in Virginia


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

dcirclef said:


> Hey USMC...if you ever see this, THANK YOU for the fuel line diagram! David in Virginia


Glad you were able to find the information you needed! 🤙


----------

